# Tivo Guide Suggestion



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Idea from this thread.

Have the Tivo make a notation in the guide (dot, star, whatever) next to shows that are scheduled to record.


----------



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

This would be a big improvement, count me in!


----------



## ITGuy72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, the guide should show what is scheduled to be recorded. Preferably with some notation of Season Passes, Wishlists and Suggestions.


----------



## szatkoff (Jan 31, 2002)

I would like to see this as well.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, this would be nice.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll sign on. I mentioned in the original thread that I still (new to dual tuners) check the guide to see what is GOING TO RECORD. I do this particularly, when I spontaneously start watching a 2 hour movie. But I would like to know if I've got stuff already scheduled to record in what would be the second hour of the movie. I'd rather know and plan in advance how to deal with the fact that the current movie will be dumped as the two recordings start up. If the guide showed a recording(S) was in my future I would plan accordingly.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

This is one of the only features that my Comcast DVR had that Tivo doesn't. Come on, Tivo, get on the ball! I want to look at the grid and quickly determine if there are any shows that will be on that I'm not already recording. Repeatedly switching between the guide and ToDo List just isn't user-friendly.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, this is something TiVo is noticeably missing.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Or a little red ball, check, double check or TiVo guy icon, just like you see elsewhere on the TiVo (to do list et al).


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I've suggested this before too, so natch, I support it! Not having this is a definite defect, in my view.


----------



## Sun Viking (Mar 28, 2005)

My old ReplayTV had this and it was great.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, add me to this one.

It is very useful to me to be able to see whats on that evening and what's set to record. As it is currently I have to keep switching between the todo list and the guide which is silly since all that is needed is a simple marker in the guide.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

:up:


----------



## texaspacm (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. I just got Tivo and my old cable DVR highlighted the show red if it was scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## gravy741 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have long wanted this.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

One more thumbs up for this!


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Well, it can be a record due to Season Pass, scheduled recording or suggestion.

I think the 'red ball' should be a red/yellow or green ball to signify why it is being recorded.

And yes, it is a major lacking point.


----------



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

bdraw said:


> Yeah, add me to this one.
> 
> It is very useful to me to be able to see whats on that evening and what's set to record. As it is currently I have to keep switching between the todo list and the guide which is silly since all that is needed is a simple marker in the guide.


Add me to this wish list. I agree that the switching back and forth with the to do list and the guide is redundant.

Hope TIVO will include it on their next software update.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

renkablue said:


> Add me to this wish list.


Yup, me too.



> I agree that the switching back and forth with the to do list and the guide is redundant.


I test that a show I'm interested in is scheduled for recording by "pointing to it" in the Guide and pressing "Select" - this brings up the "Scheduled For Recording" menu ("Record as Planned", " ... other options") if the program is currently scheduled for recording. If the program is not already scheduled for recording, "Select" brings up the "Upcoming Program" menu, from which you can add the program to the schedule. I find this process easier than switching to the ToDo List, but I've long wondered why TiVo has no way of seeing what's to be recorded while _viewing the Guide_.


----------

